# Windsor Attenuation Question



## cpsmusic (1/5/14)

Hi,

I'm a fan of malty ales. I've just made an ESB-style ale using Windsor yeast. I fermented at 17 degrees. Prior to fermentation the SG was 1.050. Fermentation has stopped at 1.020. I realise that Windsor is known as a low-attenuator (that's why I chose it) however I'm a bit concerned that the fermentation has stuck. I've just moved back to using glass bottles so I don't want to make bombs!

I've tried raising the temp to 18 and giving the fermenter a swirl but it hasn't made any difference.

Is 1.020 a reasonable end-of-fermentation gravity or is it a bit high?

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## danestead (1/5/14)

I did Dr smurtos light amber about 6 weeks ago using windsor. Mashed at 69deg, og 1.037, fg 1.016. That's only 57% apparent attenuation. Fermented at 18deg. So yeah based on my once off use of that yeast, it sounds like your ferment is complete to me.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (1/5/14)

I've had a 1.041 stop at 1.020 (it was a very high temp mash) and that were it - no bombs. Twere a grand beer too.

So the answer is yes it can stop there, do the old gentle swirl and rouse it, test it over the next few days and if it doesn't budge, you're likely at terminal gravity.


----------



## paulmclaren11 (1/5/14)

I have used Windsor a few times and have always based attenuation in Brewmate at 58% and it's always been around this.

Starting at 1050, I'd say your all done.

I guess you could add some more yeast to get it down further but I would put it down to learning - you have beer :chug:


----------



## cpsmusic (1/5/14)

Thanks for the replies - yes, I think it's done!

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## B1n0ry (31/5/14)

I have used Windsor on a batch of porter, it took the wort down from 1.048 to 1.014, which is an apparent attenuation of 71%.
cpsmusic: based on the numbers in your original post, attenuation is only 60%, it may not be done yet. Although, reading other posts in this thread, maybe it is.
Maybe my result was beyond the norm. Mine was just a kit + specialty grain job, so I thought it would be fairly typical.
Oh well. Sometimes home brewing defines YMMV


----------

